# Euro nymphing steelhead rod help please



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Over the past 4 years I have become a full time swinger with my switch rod and love it(mostly on the Chagrin). But, sometimes conditions are not conducive to swinging; low slow flows, pressured fish, ice along the edge etc. I would like to mix in some euro nymphing and slow water jigging(anything but a bobber). Looking at a 4wt, Cortland Competition, Echo Shadow 2, or Echo Carbon nymph. Does anyone have any experience with one of these rods? 10ft vs 10 1/2ft? Mono rig vs Euro line vs Rio Euro Shorty? Thanks


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't use anything under 6wt for steelhead. I have a 7 and 8 wt Echo Ion for steel. I love them.

What is Euro Nymphing? We are in America where Freedom fries and Mono rigging originated

Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I can add last 2 seasons, I have been using the Mono nymph method more and more. My 7wt Echo Ion rod in 10 feet length is perfect to be able to cast single hand up to 70 feet, and the max Mono nymph with 20# Chamelion line at 30 feet. BTW if you are trying to cast a Mono rig more than 30 feet, you are probably into the chuck and duck system so keep your head down. This rod has the tip flex which allows the Mono nymph casting plus the backbone to single hand cast a sinktip too. My best all around rod for steelhead. 
Rickerd


----------

